# Sunday at the Edge - BFT, AJs, Lion Fish, Mindo, Blue-Nosed Perch



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

OMG what a beautiful day Sunday turned out to be :thumbup:; fog hung around awhile, goes away and then surrounds us again, but finally burnt off. Once we went through the P’Cola Pass and saw what the actual conditions were, headed straight to the Edge; anchored up and commenced to fish ! “A” Team ended us with a Black Fin Tuna, 3 big Amberjack, 3 Lion Fish, 22 Vermilion Snapper, and Blue Nosed Perch (that went to the Wildlife Sanctuary Monday morn). Was using live bait and squid, and of course Skip was on the Jig machine :notworthy:….sore back/bodies and a LOT of friendly B.S. GOTTA LUV PENSACOLA!
continued with more pics....


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

more pics....


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

last of the pics.....:thumbsup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job Gents !


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great catch!

Youve peaked my curiosity with this blue nose perch, got any pics?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Lionfish on a hook?? AWESOME!!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I have only heard of one other person getting lionfish on a hook. I figured it was a one in a million shot. You got 3! That's pretty spectacular!!

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

naclh2oDave said:


> I have only heard of one other person getting lionfish on a hook. I figured it was a one in a million shot. You got 3! That's pretty spectacular!!
> 
> Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


Starting to become more common. We got 4-5 last year on hook. Sniperpeeps got a handful as well on his charters.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

What's the secret???

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't really have one. We caught them on 6/0 circle with live cigs and on chicken rigs. If they are hungry they will eat.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Blue Nose-Red Porgy. Dave, John caught a double on squid, one was a pretty good size.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice report guys.

We got out to the edge last week and this guy ended up in the cooler.

Steve


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like a great day. What did you do with the lion Fish?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

HRTCTLR said:


> Looks like a great day. What did you do with the lion Fish?


Eat them. Great tasting fish.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Cleaned and ready for the convection oven!

Nice Lion Steve, seems they're invading the Edge also. I was in a hurry to get out the back gate and didn't cut the stomach. Last one had a bunch of minnows in it.


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Splittine said:


> Eat them. Great tasting fish.


How do you clean and cook them?


----------



## PeterParker (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice Edge trip guys!

How to clean LF:





Cook like anything else, just prepare accordingly....you aren't getting fat steaks out of the meat.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great white meat and have been catching a couple on a regular basis on da bottom with squid


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

HRTCTLR said:


> How do you clean and cook them?


Filet them or cook them whole. Fry.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Very productive day, nice picture as well.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice Blackfin unfortunately lionfish are being caught more and more on fishing rods I caught my first in 250ft on live cigar


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

As John mentioned earlier, we have caught all of our Lion Fish on squid with small hooks on Mingo rigs. Plan on frying my two pieces tonight to see how they taste......will give my opinion later!! It's scary that they are now populating the edge in deep water. I always though they were shallow water fish........just something else to worry about!


----------



## Regulator_32 (Feb 9, 2017)

Awesome catch! I've heard lionfish are delicious


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

That's a great haul for the seasons right now! The lionfish are excellent very white and flaky and you can actually get a big fillet off the bigger ones. Some of the reefs I've dove are absolutely covered in them by the hundreds...they look like ants on a stirred up bed. I wouldn't be surprised if they could be targeted by hook and line soon with consistency.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Just love reading you guys post, way to go capt!


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

aqua-holic said:


> Nice report guys.
> 
> We got out to the edge last week and this guy ended up in the cooler.
> 
> Steve


damn those things are getting huge!!!


----------

